# Грыжа, протрузия и много всякой всячины



## Княжна Ольга (15 Май 2020)

Уважаемые, первый раз пишу в надежде на помощь от специалистов на медфоруме,но выхода больше нет. Я живу в небольшом городке в Беларуси и специалистов у нас раз,два и обчелся...а во-вторых короновирус,будь он не ладен. Проблема со спиной возникла первый раз у меня,но настолько остро,что не знаю как выкарабкаться. Дикие прострелы справа отдающие в рёбра,небольшое онемение голеней спереди,чувство щекотки в ногах, неприятные ощущения в некоторых точках в самом позвоночнике..это основные жалобы. 

Это мое состояние уже где-то месяц..пока лежу вроде терпимо..как только схожу в туалет или ещё куда по месту..ложусь..и нужно Долго постепенно расслаблять мышцы,чтобы исчезла боль. 

Пью 2 недели мидокалм 150 мг 3 раза по 1 таблетке,натираю долгит гель,3 капельницы эуфилин+анальгин+димедрол+дексаметозон и 2 капельницы плюс лизин эсцинат..1 раз в неделю блокады в тригерные точки кенологом с лидокаином..легче не становится..только после капельниц до следующего дня..потом заново все..что делать..нервы сдают..

Не знаю что читать,в каком направлении двигаться..уважаемые Специалисты..помогите



Про камни в желчном..они у меня давно..и ходила сразу после мрт на узи желчного пузыря ,все норм никаких камней в протоках. Эти боли явно не относятся к жкт.


----------



## La murr (14 Июн 2020)

@Княжна Ольга, Ольга, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Княжна Ольга (16 Июн 2020)

В общем что-то получилось вставить..я с компом не дружу....ну хоть кто-то хоть что-то подскажите...уже 2,5 месяца маюсь


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Июн 2020)

> А можно подробней немного..побольше букв..у нас есть санаторий с подводной вытяжкой,лык,физиолог..может мне туда поехать..



Куда уж больше букв перечислил все цели и методика, бери и выбирай.
*Острая боль в спине. Направления и методы лечения.*


> При лечении скелетно-мышечных болей в спине рекомендуют применять комплекс лечебных мероприятий. Такой комплексный подход является основным при формировании лечебных и профилактических программ в большинсте медицинских центров специализирующихся на лечении заболеваний позвоночника.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Июн 2020)

1. Снимки есть
2. СОЭ, СРБ?
3. Дикие прострелы справа отдающие в рёбра,
Спондилез на нижнегрудном уровне и если вы его расшевелили, то конечно будет болеть. пока не перестанет двигаться в пораженных сегменте.
Значит надо в той зоне уменьшить боль и подвижность
*Вот от боли.
1. Уменьшение боли, воспаления, отечности и улучшение лимфо- и кровотока:*
1.1. Противовоспалительная и анальгезирующая терапия;
1.2. Уменьшение спастического напряжения мышц;
1.3. Улучшение лимфо- и кровотока;
1.4. Локальная инъекционная терапия (инъекции анестетиков, глюкокортикоидов);
1.5. Физиотерапия;
1.6. Рефлексотерапия.

Вот что сделано.
Пью 2 недели мидокалм 150 мг 3 раза по 1 таблетке,натираю долгит гель,3 капельницы эуфилин+анальгин+димедрол+дексаметозон и 2 капельницы плюс лизин эсцинат..1 раз в неделю блокады в тригерные точки кенологом с лидокаином..легче не становится..только после капельниц до следующего дня..потом заново все.

Сделано много и эффекта мало, но надо продолжать.
Сколько сделали блокад?
Какое НПВП принимаете?, Нужна физиотерапия, рефлексотерапия

Вот по уменьшению подвижности.
*2. Уменьшение травматизации невральной структуры:*
2.1. Отдых, лечение правильным положением;
2.2. Ношение бандажей, корсетов для иммобилизации пораженного участка позвоночника;
2.3. Мануальная терапия и массаж;
2.4. Вытяжение, тракция позвоночника;
2.5. Использование ортопедических матрацев с функцией профилактического вытяжения;
2.6. Обучающие программы правильного поведения пациентов;
2.7. Физические упражнения;
2.8. Психологическая коррекция.

Из этого ничего еще не делали.


> ...санаторий с подводной вытяжкой,лык,физиолог..может мне туда поехать...


Вполне возможно и тут все организовать
Но Вам вопрос. Вытягивать какое место будем, больное или здоровое?


> ...небольшое онемение голеней спереди,чувство щекотки в ногах, неприятные ощущения в некоторых точках в самом позвоночнике..это основные жалобы.


А вот тут скорее мышечная причина, но надо разбираться еще.


----------



## Княжна Ольга (20 Июн 2020)

Сейчас не делаю ничего..принимаю раз в 3 дня найз..прострелы сохранчются,но терпимые.когда готовлю то начинает ныть спина в двух боках..я ложусь отдыхаю..когда ухожу из пределов дома делаю все шаги медленно..сажусь в машину и вылажу медленно,но все равно прихватывает..я б с удовольствием поехала в спец санаторий,но боюсь 👑


----------



## ***Halina*** (20 Июн 2020)

@Княжна Ольга, здравствуйте, землячка. Я тоже из Беларуси. 





Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вот по уменьшению подвижности.
> *2. Уменьшение травматизации невральной структуры:*
> 2.1. Отдых, лечение правильным положением;
> 2.2. Ношение бандажей, корсетов для иммобилизации пораженного участка позвоночника;
> ...


Прислушайтесь к советам Федора Петровича. Корсет носите? Физиотерапия в поликлинике, я так понимаю, в связи с пандемией, недоступна. Но попробуйте поспрашивать у знакомых. Может магнит или лазер есть у кого, аппликатор можно купитить, хорошо расслабляет. 
Мануальная терапия в РБ, это из области фантастики. 


Княжна Ольга написал(а):


> я ложусь отдыхаю..когда ухожу из пределов дома делаю все шаги медленно..сажусь в машину и вылажу медленно,но все равно прихватывает


Правильно, двигайтесь плавно и без рывков и резких движений. Живите в темпе вальса.
Ещё бы ЛФК Вам надо делать.
И анализы сдайте


----------



## Княжна Ольга (20 Июн 2020)

Я купила себе аппарат для домашнего электрофореза,но незнаю что делать с ним..упражнения делать или нет...пью найз..раз в 3 дня и в ступоре нахожусь..ПРИВЕТ БЕЛАРУСЬ))))))))


----------



## ***Halina*** (20 Июн 2020)

ЛФК делать надо. Начните с острого периода








						Диагностика профилактика лечение заболеваний позвоночника и суставов
					

Специализированные центры по диагностике профилактике и лечению заболеваний позвоночника боли в спине межпозвонковых грыж диска




					www.pozwonocnik.ru
				



Обычно Федор Петрович советует делать недели две. Пробуйте. Будут вопросы по выполнению, спрашивайте у доктора Ступина. Если делать будет не больно, через 2 недели переходите на следующий период. 
Потом 








						Диагностика профилактика лечение заболеваний позвоночника и суставов
					

Специализированные центры по диагностике профилактике и лечению заболеваний позвоночника боли в спине межпозвонковых грыж диска




					www.pozwonocnik.ru
				











						Диагностика профилактика лечение заболеваний позвоночника и суставов
					

Специализированные центры по диагностике профилактике и лечению заболеваний позвоночника боли в спине межпозвонковых грыж диска




					www.pozwonocnik.ru
				





Княжна Ольга написал(а):


> Я купила себе аппарат для домашнего электрофореза,но незнаю что делать с ним


Про физио не подскажу, сама и по назначению врача делала, и Федор Петрович объяснял.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Упражнения для того и делаете, чтобы не болело.
> Но делать медленно, до боли и на боль, с нарастанием нагрузки.
> И боль лечить надо.


Из соседней темы


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Июн 2020)

Княжна Ольга написал(а):


> Я купила себе аппарат для домашнего электрофореза,но незнаю что делать с ним..упражнения делать или нет...пью найз..раз в 3 дня и в ступоре нахожусь..ПРИВЕТ БЕЛАРУСЬ))))))))


Электрофорез и делать.
1.5. Физиотерапия;
Покупали для какой процедуры?

Упражнения делать
2.7. Физические упражнения;
Какие подсказали уже

Почему Найз принимаете только 1 раз в 3 дня?
Даже если врач не назначал, то есть инструкция. Прочли?
1.1. Противовоспалительная и анальгезирующая терапия;
А нужен еще и миорелаксант
1.2. Уменьшение спастического напряжения мышц;
Тот же Мидокалм продолжить.

Если сами не начнете разбираться, то кто еще будет?


Неотвеченные вопросы:
Сколько сделали блокад?
Какое НПВП принимаете?
Вытягивать какое место будем, больное или здоровое?


----------



## Княжна Ольга (20 Июн 2020)

6 блокад,5 сначала каждую неделю делали потом перерыв месяц и шестая. 
нпвп это найз?(((простите если что не так пишу
Вытягивать незнаю какое место будем(((((((((((


----------



## Княжна Ольга (20 Июн 2020)

А с чем электрофорез делать?


----------



## Княжна Ольга (20 Июн 2020)

Найз принимаю раз в 3 дня,потому что думаю чем меньше обезболов тем лучше...наверное не права...?


----------



## Княжна Ольга (21 Июн 2020)

Ещё алфлутоп лежит в/м 2 упаковки..может использовать?он нужен?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Июн 2020)

Княжна Ольга написал(а):


> Ещё алфлутоп лежит в/м 2 упаковки..может использовать?он нужен?


БАД. По желанию Не назначаю своим пациентам


> Найз принимаю раз в 3 дня,потому что думаю чем меньше обезболов тем лучше...наверное не права...?


Если этого хватает и делает боль терпимой, то конечно не надо, но тогда и принимать не надо совсем, он не работает тогда системно. Тогда уж лучше парацетамол, при боли.


> А с чем электрофорез делать?


Болит, значит Анальгин. Можно Новокаин.
Можно чередовать.
Лучше после аппликатора типа Кузнецова.


> 6 блокад,5 сначала каждую неделю делали потом перерыв месяц и шестая.
> нпвп это найз?(((простите если что не так пишу
> Вытягивать незнаю какое место будем(((((((((((


Так хорошо, но не так эффективно оказалось.
Корсет носите?
СОЭ, СРБ?


----------



## Княжна Ольга (21 Июн 2020)

Корсет ношу,когда выхожу из дому надолго,то есть можно найз+анальгин/новокаин. Или либо то,либо то?как долго это можно пить?анализы сдам..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Июн 2020)

Надолго насколько?
Ночью спите?
Боль сколько баллов в по 10 бальной шкале?
найз+анальгин/новокаин. Это одна таблетка?


----------



## Княжна Ольга (21 Июн 2020)

На пару часов
Да
Вот в данный момент когда не двигаюсь не болит,когда двигаю туловищем то 5


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Июн 2020)

Вполне терпимо.
Надо научиться двигать телом так, чтобы пораженный сегмент не работал.


----------



## Княжна Ольга (28 Июн 2020)

Здравствуйте уважаемые!! Хочу рассказать как обстоят дела сейчас. Вот сейчас не болит у меня ничего..последнюю таблетку найса пила 5 дней назад..незнаю значит ли это что у меня в ближайшее время не заболит или заболит..не знаю₽)не делала никаких упражнений,снижаю вес,много хожу и больше не знаю что делать для не повторения ситуации)))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Июн 2020)

Княжна Ольга написал(а):


> ... и больше не знаю что делать для не повторения ситуации)))


Вот тут есть варианты:
1. *Что делать, чтобы не болела спина*
(советы доктора Ф.П.Ступина) 

и вот тут:








						Диагностика профилактика лечение заболеваний позвоночника и суставов
					

Специализированные центры по диагностике профилактике и лечению заболеваний позвоночника боли в спине межпозвонковых грыж диска




					www.pozwonocnik.ru


----------

